# يا اهل الخبره " تعمل ايه في الموقف ده "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

بصوا انا مش هلف وادور واقولكم الموقف ده حصل مع واحد صاحبي 
لا هو معايا انا 

تعملوا ايه لو جاتلكم دعوه من واحد صاحبك اوي 
علي فرحه من البنت اللي بتحبها ومحصلش نصيب بينكم؟
تروح ولا لا ؟​


----------



## sparrow (19 أبريل 2011)

تروح طبعا  علشان تقتنع تماما ان البنت دي خلاص مبقتش من نصيبك
ومينفعش تفكر فيها وبالتالي هيبقي سهل تخرجها من حياتك دا لو لسه مخرجتش

ثانيا عشان تثبت ليها انها هي مبقتش فارقه معاك 
الموضوع متعب جداا بس اهي ساعه وتعدي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أبريل 2011)

*والله ع حسب اللي بتحسو ناحيتها
لو هتروح وهيبان عليك انك مدايق او ممكن تتصرف اي تصرف يثير اهتمام
 حد من الموجودين او صاحبك بالذات ده بلاااااااااش

وبعدين صاحبك ده هو كان يعرف انها حبيبتك؟؟؟
لو اه ولع فيهم هما الاتنين ..ده لو كان يعرف انو كانت حبيبتك وهي عارفه انو صاحبك
بس لو  مش يعرفو  فده يرجعلك انت وقادر تتحمل روح وباركلهم وكلو نصييييب 
من الاخر كده ده يرجعلك واللي انت عايز تعملو اعملو ساعتها تروح او مش تروح
ربنا يفرح قلبك اخي

*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 أبريل 2011)

روح وربنا معاك وكمان انت لازم تنساها خلاص بقيت مش لقيت ولما تروح انت بقى بتقنع نفسك بالحقيقه وتعرف اى حد كان عارف اللى بينكم انكم خلاص بقيتوا اخوات وكمان علشان انت ترتاح وهى ترتاح ومش اى حد يتكلم عنها بحاجه وحشه ومش يمكن صاحبك دا عرف اللى كان بينكم وعايز يمتحنكم ويعرف لسه جواك حاجه ولا لا يبقى انت تروح علشان تخيب ظنه حتى ولو مازال فى قلبك حاجه من ناحيته روح من اجل اللى كان بينكم اصل اللى بيحب عمره مايقدر يكره وبيحاول بقدر المستطاع سعاده وراحه حبيبه وربنا معاك
دى وجهه نظرى


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2011)

*لازم يحضر طبعا
لأنه لو بيحبها حقيقى يتنمنى لها السعاده​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

روح يا معلم وارقصلهم كمان

اللي بقولو دة بيسموة بمثل تعرفو انت :
اقطع عرق وسيح دمه 

يعني سواء الموضوع انتهى بجرح ليك
فهما الاتنين مش هينسوا ابدا فرحتك وانت بتباركلهم ومش زعلان عليهم

ولو هما الاتنين مش بايديهم أو صاحبك ميعرفش
فانت برضو طلعت راجل ومعملتش مشاكل وروحت باركت

فهمتني صح


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أبريل 2011)

كل شىء نصيب روح احسن


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بصوا انا مش هلف وادور واقولكم الموقف ده حصل مع واحد صاحبي​
> لا هو معايا انا ​
> تعملوا ايه لو جاتلكم دعوه من واحد صاحبك اوي
> علي فرحه من البنت اللي بتحبها ومحصلش نصيب بينكم؟
> ...


*يا أبني أنت جيت للمجرب *
*طبعاً تروح وتلبس البدلة التحفة .... وتخش وعادي موت*
*ولو قدرت ..... أهديها أغنية يوم زفافك :59:*​


----------



## سور (19 أبريل 2011)

حصلت معايا زمان حضرت فرح الانسان اللى كنت مرتبطة بيه لفترة لكن ماحصلش نصيب
روح وماتخافش هى فعلا قبلها ووقتها كمان بتكون صعبة
لكن صدقنى بعد كده بتكسر حاجز جواك هترتاح بعده
ربنا يقويك يومها وتقدر تخفى مشاعرك والك
واتاكد ان اللى ربنا شايله لك افضل كتير جدا 
من اللى كنت بتتمناه
وده فعلا اللى اتاكدت منه بارتباطى بزوجى اللى سعيدة معاه جدا دلوقتى​


----------



## Rosetta (19 أبريل 2011)

*يا ربي الموقف شو صعب خاصة لو كنت بعدك بتحبها 
بس الصراحة الصراحة لو كنت مكانك مش رح أروح أبدا 
لأنه كان المفروض مش تعزمك على يوم فرحها ! 
لأنه هي عارفة إنها رح تجرح مشاعرك بهاي الدعوة​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

sparrow قال:


> تروح طبعا  علشان تقتنع تماما ان البنت دي خلاص مبقتش من نصيبك
> ومينفعش تفكر فيها وبالتالي هيبقي سهل تخرجها من حياتك دا لو لسه مخرجتش
> 
> ثانيا عشان تثبت ليها انها هي مبقتش فارقه معاك
> الموضوع متعب جداا بس اهي ساعه وتعدي



معتقدش اني هقدر استحمل الموقف ده 
ولا هي كمان 
حاجه زي كده هتربكها جدا
وللاسف مش هوهم نفسي واقول مش فارقه 
هتفرق معايا كتير جدا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *والله ع حسب اللي بتحسو ناحيتها
> لو هتروح وهيبان عليك انك مدايق او ممكن تتصرف اي تصرف يثير اهتمام
> حد من الموجودين او صاحبك بالذات ده بلاااااااااش
> 
> ...



بصي هي القصه انه ابن عمها وصاحبي
وميعرفش 
ومينفعش مروحش احضر فرحه 
حلها الوحيد اني اسافر في الوقت ده 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> روح وربنا معاك وكمان انت لازم تنساها خلاص بقيت مش لقيت ولما تروح انت بقى بتقنع نفسك بالحقيقه وتعرف اى حد كان عارف اللى بينكم انكم خلاص بقيتوا اخوات وكمان علشان انت ترتاح وهى ترتاح ومش اى حد يتكلم عنها بحاجه وحشه ومش يمكن صاحبك دا عرف اللى كان بينكم وعايز يمتحنكم ويعرف لسه جواك حاجه ولا لا يبقى انت تروح علشان تخيب ظنه حتى ولو مازال فى قلبك حاجه من ناحيته روح من اجل اللى كان بينكم اصل اللى بيحب عمره مايقدر يكره وبيحاول بقدر المستطاع سعاده وراحه حبيبه وربنا معاك
> دى وجهه نظرى



انا فكرت في كل الكلام ده 
وفكرت كتير في الاحتمال ده 
بس مستحيل اني اتحط في الموقف ده 
لاني مش هستحمل بجد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *لازم يحضر طبعا
> لأنه لو بيحبها حقيقى يتنمنى لها السعاده​*



صدقني يا استاذي بتمنالها السعاده اكتر من نفسي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> روح يا معلم وارقصلهم كمان
> 
> اللي بقولو دة بيسموة بمثل تعرفو انت :
> اقطع عرق وسيح دمه
> ...



كلامك صح 
بس صعب عليا جدا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل شىء نصيب روح احسن



شكرا استاذ سعيد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا أبني أنت جيت للمجرب *
> *طبعاً تروح وتلبس البدلة التحفة .... وتخش وعادي موت*
> *ولو قدرت ..... أهديها أغنية يوم زفافك :59:*​



انت فاكرني ايه يا عم امير 
انا اعجبك جدا في الدنيا والامور العاديه 
انما في دي مش هتحكم في نفسي
وبعدين الاغنيه دي لما بسمعها ضغطي بيعلي ​


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> انت فاكرني ايه يا عم امير
> انا اعجبك جدا في الدنيا والامور العاديه
> انما في دي مش هتحكم في نفسي
> وبعدين الاغنيه دي لما بسمعها ضغطي بيعلي ​


*طب خليك في أغنية ..... سبني وراح يا هوي :smile01*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

سور قال:


> حصلت معايا زمان حضرت فرح الانسان اللى كنت مرتبطة بيه لفترة لكن ماحصلش نصيب
> روح وماتخافش هى فعلا قبلها ووقتها كمان بتكون صعبة
> لكن صدقنى بعد كده بتكسر حاجز جواك هترتاح بعده
> ربنا يقويك يومها وتقدر تخفى مشاعرك والك
> ...



ربنا يسعدك بحياتك 
وميرسي بجد للنصيحه 
ربنا يفرحك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا ربي الموقف شو صعب خاصة لو كنت بعدك بتحبها
> بس الصراحة الصراحة لو كنت مكانك مش رح أروح أبدا
> لأنه كان المفروض مش تعزمك على يوم فرحها !
> لأنه هي عارفة إنها رح تجرح مشاعرك بهاي الدعوة​*



العزمه مش منها يا روز 
والاصعب اني مينفعش مروحش​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 أبريل 2011)

:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
 روح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
> روح



معتقدش يا مارينا 
ميرسي لنصيحتك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> معتقدش يا مارينا
> ميرسي لنصيحتك​



ميرنا:36_1_21:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ميرنا:36_1_21:



نأسف لهذا الخطأ الفني 
تصحيح 


وعقبال لم توصلي لترتيب الاولوان اللي في الصوره​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> نأسف لهذا الخطأ الفني
> تصحيح
> 
> 
> وعقبال لم توصلي لترتيب الاولوان اللي في الصوره​



:36_1_21::36_1_21::36_1_21:
يارب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أبريل 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :36_1_21::36_1_21::36_1_21:
> يارب


شدي انتي حيلك وهتوصلي​


----------



## tamav maria (24 أبريل 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> روح يا معلم وارقصلهم كمان
> 
> اللي بقولو دة بيسموة بمثل تعرفو انت :
> اقطع عرق وسيح دمه
> ...


 


انا راي من راي كيرلس
روح وارقص لهم كمان
عشان انت لو مارحتش 
ها يفضل شئ جواك مضايقك العمر كله بسببها
ولكن لو رحت ها تحس انك انتصرت علي معركه جواك
وفي نفس الوقت ها تحس براحه نفسيه عجيبه
اعتبر ده بالظبط 
زي دواء مر  الدكتور وصفهولك
ولازم تاخده علشان تخف 
وعلي فكره هي لو لسه مهتميه بيك 
ما كنتش اتجوزت غيرك 
فاانت سيبك منها وعاملها بنفس احساسها 
فاهمها ان هي كمان مش في حسابك خالص


----------



## tamav maria (24 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> معتقدش اني هقدر استحمل الموقف ده
> ولا هي كمان
> حاجه زي كده هتربكها جدا
> وللاسف مش هوهم نفسي واقول مش فارقه
> هتفرق معايا كتير جدا ​


 
طيب لما هي مش ها تستحمل الموقف 
ليه سابتك واتجوزت غيرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو في حب حقيقي مش ممكن كانت 
فكرت في اي حد غيرك
وعلي العموم  تروح او ما تروحش 
ده يتوقف علي ازاي انتوا سبتوا بعض
لان كل سبب وله ارائه


----------



## marcelino (24 أبريل 2011)

*روح يا بوب

خليك انت الكويس للنهايه 

وخلى بالك مهما تعبت او اتضايقت انك روحت انا متأكد ( ومتسالنيش ليه ) انك مش هتندم ابدا

*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> شدي انتي حيلك وهتوصلي​



المهم قررت تروح ولا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2011)

*لو روحت وحياتك يا برنس تيديني حتة تورتة *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> انا راي من راي كيرلس
> روح وارقص لهم كمان
> عشان انت لو مارحتش
> ها يفضل شئ جواك مضايقك العمر كله بسببها
> ...



انا برضو شايفه كده


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2011)

على فكرة وهجبلك من الاخر انتا روحت او مروحتش فده لنفسك اوعى تفتكر انك بتوصلها اى رسالة خالص سورى ومش تضايق انتا ولا هتبقى فى دماغها انتا لو روحت يبقى عشان تثبت لنفسك انتا حاجة مش ليها هى هى واهى بتتجوز ومش هتتربط بيه سد خانة اكيد فى بينهم على الاقل اعجاب وراحة نفسيه


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> انا راي من راي كيرلس
> روح وارقص لهم كمان
> عشان انت لو مارحتش
> ها يفضل شئ جواك مضايقك العمر كله بسببها
> ...


انتصر على ايه واحدة حبها وصاحبه هيتجوزها فين النصر انو يروح الفرح صدقنى هتتجرح لانى زى مقلت مش هيفرق فى حاجة وجوده او عدمة االا وتحت الا دى ميت خط لو عاوز يثبت لنفسه حاجة


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> انا راي من راي كيرلس
> روح وارقص لهم كمان
> عشان انت لو مارحتش
> ها يفضل شئ جواك مضايقك العمر كله بسببها
> ...





Apsoti قال:


> انتصر على ايه واحدة حبها وصاحبه هيتجوزها فين النصر انو يروح الفرح صدقنى هتتجرح لانى زى مقلت مش هيفرق فى حاجة وجوده او عدمة االا وتحت الا دى ميت خط لو عاوز يثبت لنفسه حاجة



صح برضو


----------

